# Split charge relay location



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Help
Our first night in our new to us motorhome (Bessacarr E760) flagged up a few problems

the only one I am having trouble rectifying is When the vehicle is running I get no supply to the fridge on 12volt and also the leisure battery is not charging from the engine
All roads lead to the split charge relay which is energized by the alternator

Does this model have a split charge relay (the wiring diagram says yes) and if it does where the hell is it hidden

Alan H


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

Hi,
i've no idea where your split charge relay is but I think it's more than likely that you have a blown fuse or bad connection between the vehicle battery and the relays, if you ever find them,
Regards, 
Chris.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Cheers Chris
My guess is the signal from the alternator going into the relays
Will have to trace the cable and strip the dash if needed
was hoping someone might point me straight to it
Alan H


----------



## Motorhometone (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Fatulhud.

Sorry to hyjack this thread but if any one can assist you they may also help me.

I purchased a a new Battery Master 12 months ago.

It was sold as easy fit across the Split Charge Relay contacts.

I accept that this is correct but only if you can locate the Split Charge Relay.

I assumed that now the Fiat X250 is built for easier conversion the location of this relay would be standard fit for all converters but despite all attempts still no luck

Regards


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

My battery master was fitted under the fuse board, which is next to consumer unit under the rear seat.

Fuse board has big circuit board as part of the unit, Battery master is fitted to terminals on this board.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Motorhometone said:


> Hi Fatulhud.
> 
> Sorry to hyjack this thread but if any one can assist you they may also help me.
> 
> ...


Motorhometone,

Please let us know your dealer so we can avoid someone who in a year has failed to provide you a simple answer to a simple question.

You HAVE phoned them to ask, haven't you?

Dave


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi All 
Found the relays and fuses at last 
Yes Chris you where right it was blown fuses

both the one that feeds the fridge and the one for charging

Fridge fuse looked like a fatigue blow and the charging circuit fuse looked like a heavy load / short had taken it out

The vehicle also has air con that can run on DC voltage this system also has a charging circuit but at a lot higher amps, I would suspect this may have back fed taking the vans charging fuse out

I have left the van charging out of circuit so it does not conflict again

Also while I was at it, the fridge circuit also controls the habitation step, retracting it when the engine starts and it gives the signal that drops all habitation 12volt when the engine is running, A feature that i don't like, so a simple snip of the wire before it goes into the PSU (powe supply unit) and bingo lights now work when moving

Sorry motorhometone my van is a 2004 but i have included a piccy of where my relays and fuses are (under the black cover)which may steer you in the right direction
Alan H


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Alan,

You might be right with the aircon. However a more likely scenario is that the van's previous owners left a light on inadvertently (say) and ran down your leisure batteries. Starts up the van and the huge charging current that flows into totally depleted leisure batteries blows the fuses. But a mains charge tops the leisure batteries up again - problem "sorted" .....

So, check your leisure batteries. To do this properly means look at terminal voltage when rested after a full charge, and then put fixed KNOWN load on them (headlamp bulb, say) and see how long the batteries keep it bright.

Dave


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi Dave
you could well be correct 
When we looked at the van before purchasing, the batteries where dead flat
I have installed 2 new 110ah batteries so that I know they won,t fail again
On our first night we ended up totally snookered

leveled the van with the electric leveling system (this isolates the engine from running)
Then after only 3 hours batteries died
went to bed then in the morning couldn,t lower the van off the jacks, no mains power on site, no engine charging 
luckely i had taken my suitcase genny so had to charge up batteries enough to lower van off jacks
My Dummy was now spat all the way across the pub field
Alan H

ps I am already checking the old batteries using the method you describe to see if they may salvage as a spare,


----------



## Motorhometone (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi DABurleigh

Thanks for your concern.

Yes I spoke to my dealer who by the way is excellent.

I have posted several times on forums requesting advice but with little response.
However if the request was so simple to answer I would be grateful if you could give me a specific location of this relay.

On my last M/H this relay was placed under the drivers seat.

Regards


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I haven't the foggiest idea I'm afraid. It can be in several places and is specific to the motorhome model.

So where did your excellent dealer say it was?

Additionally, as Gerald with the same van as yours hadn't posted in the threads you used to ask him, if he didn't spot them nor PMed you, did you PM him?

Dave


----------



## Motorhometone (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Dave
History!!!
I purchased the Battery Master for self fitting.
I spent 30+ years in computer engineering so I felt this task was possible.
I could have had it fitted for a fee of £33 (not by my dealer) but it meant taking the motorhome some distance.
I enquired of my dealer over the phone if he could inform me of the location of the Split Charge Relay.I was informed that it was in the relay box under the Fiat Bonnet.I felt it was unfair to push for more specific info. 
I have already told you that my previous M/H was a Laika and that this relay wes under the drivers seat.Therefore because this relay only effects items in the habitation area I assumed it was fitted by Laika.

I analysed the Chausson schematics but could find no reference to this relay.
I analysed the Fiat handbook and could find no reference to this relay.
I monitored other forums. On one thread it was suggested that possibly the relay was replaced by a Coupler/Separator.

As it happens I am now confident that when on EHU my Engine Starter Battery is charged at a max rate of 2 amps when my Leisure Battery is fully charged so there is no great urgency to fit the Battery Master.

I may have to pay to have this unit fitted or be more pushy for info when I take my M/H for its habitation service to RDH (my excellent dealer.) 

Also thanks for the suggestion re Gerald.

Sorry its long winded but you can see its not that simple to self fit without specific information. 
Apologies to Fatulhud.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Well, if this relay is not covered in the relays in the Fiat handbook I can't see how it can be where 'excellent RDH' told you. Maybe you were talking at cross purposes and it was for Fiat towing wiring.

And quite why you think it unreasonable to ask RDH for more definitive information after a year of no progress I can't quite fathom.

In the absence of any information and you having drawn a blank in spotting the split-charge relay (often next to the fridge relay) either under the bonnet, under the driver's seat or behind the 12V control unit, then trace the thick cable back from vehicle battery and alternator until it enters a black box about 1" cubed! 

Dave


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Hi Motorhome

Is your boiler under your bed? If so you will find a white plastic box, and everthing you need is inside that.

Also



> Sorry its long winded but you can see its not that simple to self fit without specific information.


I designed it with three wires! I can't make it any simpler! If you can't find the split charge relay after a year, and the dealer doesn't know, then simply run the connections from one battery to the other. Also, £33 sounds quite cheap if you found it bewildering! www.rvtex.co.uk are down the road from RDH

Eddie


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Motorhometone No problem, Im happy i've sorted my problems           
Alan H


----------



## Motorhometone (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Eddie

Thanks for your reply.
When I purchased the Battery Master I enquired about the location of the relay and was advised to contact this forum however I did not join until November.

As for connecting the batteries believe it or not I do not find it to be to bewildering,however I would prefer not to run cables between the leisure battery at the rear (in the garage) up to the engine battery in the front.
( a cable run of +4 metre with volts drop, cable exposure etc)

As I said fitting this unit was not a high priority so I admit that I did not pursue further with RDH however had I have done so I am confident they would have resolved my request.
I accept you have made it very easy to self fit if you can just locate the relay. All I was doing was just trying to fit it myself and wondered if any one out there could have offered specific relay location advice.

Fortunately I am not too sensitive or I might have got the impression that you and Dave think I am possibly slow thinking , a little careful with money and even forgetful.

Anyway thanks for your responses.

Regards


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Motorhometone said:


> . . . Fortunately I am not too sensitive or I might have got the impression that you and Dave think I am possibly slow thinking , a little careful with money and even forgetful.


No that me that Dave thinks is slow & tight :roll:


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

"No that me that Dave thinks is slow & tight"

Has someone had to much festive spirit :roll: :roll:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Perhaps if you would just say whether your boiler is underneath your bed and we can all rest easy 

Dave


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

My boiler tends to be on top of the bed :wink: :wink:


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

Thats brave :wink:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Only if it happened to be old.


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

And the answer is.................................

I do not think that your slow or tight or do I think anything about you! I don't know you.

I also do not know who told you to ask on Motorhomefacts, I am guessing it wasn't anyone from Van Bitz.

Offering advice how to do something is different from telling you exactly where it is. It would be a nightmare to keep everything up to date, frankly to save you £30 If you book Strikeback through www.outdoorbitz.com we give you the Battery Master and fit it FOC

If you book direct with Van Bitz and decide to buy a Battery Master we install it FOC so we are doing our best here!

I agree that the relay is the best place to make the connections, which is er, why we suggest it, we just rely on the main dealer knowing their job, so they can help their customers.

I agree that it sounds like you don't need it, you have already proven that your not tight, so why not donate it to the next MotorhomeFacts charity raffle and I'll offer free fitting to match your generous offer y :wink:

Eddie


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

sshh she's asleep :roll: 
and she aint got a pressure relief valve 8O


----------

